# Olympic Eventing xc thread



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Who's here? 

Course photos are here http://eventingnation.com/your-colorful-guide-to-the-2016-olympic-cross-country-course/

And start list is here: https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/_...2016_08_07.pdf


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Me but sans eventing at present! Still in a pool....


----------



## be positive (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Me but sans eventing at present! Still in a pool....
		
Click to expand...

Go to BBC 1 it seems to be on there.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

It'll appear as an option soon enough, fear not!

BBC 1 are showing what they showed pre dressage.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I'm in! 

I also have cake and Riosecco


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (8 August 2016)

remind me, what times is everyone on? (our team)

edit, found it, all PM uk time:

GT: 2.33
WFP: 3.39
PF: 5.05
KK: 6.31


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Am at work sneak watching on my phone... do I have online options?


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

I'm scared, that course looks mega!

I'm watching here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Gemma T - 2.23pm
Wfp - 3.39pm
Pippa F - 5.05pm
Kitty K - 6.21pm 

Online is here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223


----------



## be positive (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Am at work sneak watching on my phone... do I have online options?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

I'm in. No cake &#128542; but have tea


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Am at work sneak watching on my phone... do I have online options?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Got it - mine's on 608, Red button number one


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I feel quite sick with nerves  Don't have a good feeling about today.


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Just got home from work, I have snacks a-plenty and after some Googling I finally managed to find it as I have Freesat from Sky (channel 480). The course looks really technical and massive, lots of skinnies and Fence 9, never seen anything like that, looks horrible so am interested to see how it rides, the time also sounds quite tight to me so again that'll be interesting to see. At least it's not very hot, hoping all come back safe and sound! Woop, here we go!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

BBC1 coverage is slightly ahead of that on the website.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Think that's a 20pen at the water

That ski jump is huge!!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Crossed her tracks at the water, surely?


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

Does anyone know the optimum time?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Hmmm that's a pretty basic question (open ditch brush) at this level...

Horse now looks unsure of himself


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Wow  its undulate-y!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			Does anyone know the optimum time?
		
Click to expand...

10 minutes 15 they just said.


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

i wish the BBC would have a bar at the bottom saying who each person was, i will be flicking between pages and doubt i'll know who everyone is as keeping checking the running order will be annoying!


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

I'm belatedly in! Avec tea and stilton crackers


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Shouldn't be cheering on the competition but I really do like watching Astier ride.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			10 minutes 15 they just said.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks!


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Clever French horse!!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Canadian horse is looking better, very quick in front!

Like the big french horse


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Actually loving the french horse!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

I'm watching as well - trying to do some work as well but can see that's not going to happen this afternoon!!

I can't believe how few people are spectating there - I guess it's maybe because it's still relatively early in the day there, so hopefully it will get busier later on.


----------



## conniegirl (8 August 2016)

hmm I'm watching live on internet but appear to just have beeps and no commentary


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Hmmm that's a pretty basic question (open ditch brush) at this level...

Horse now looks unsure of himself
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit scared of her gungho approach!


----------



## dixie (8 August 2016)

Loving the French horse
Not many crowds.


----------



## criso (8 August 2016)

Only just found it - it's moved to 571 on virgin.  Planner shows rowing while 576 shows equestrian but the actual is reversed.


----------



## vallin (8 August 2016)

Jessica's horse is dripping!

Go Padraig!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Amazed that the canadian rider tried the direct route at cottage/gate - horse not up for it & had few previous near misses


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Time's going to be super interesting


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			I can't believe how few people are spectating there - I guess it's maybe because it's still relatively early in the day there, so hopefully it will get busier later on.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that too - such a shame especially given how rammed London was!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Typical bbc ignoring the irish


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			I thought that too - such a shame especially given how rammed London was!
		
Click to expand...

You can't compare them in some ways - Rio isn't an eventing hotspot of the world. Also, it's only 10.12 am in Rio, it'll get busier I'm sure.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Oh no  he didn't deserve that


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

It's not riding easily is it?!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Typical bbc ignoring the irish
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it usually an external company providing the tv coverage for the Olympics?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Doesn't usually matter who, Irish riders do tend to be ignored at all events shown oj tv


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Oh jeeez  Poor guy


----------



## dixie (8 August 2016)

Poor Simon, looks sore


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Oh no. Poor Padraig.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Isn't it usually an external company providing the tv coverage for the Olympics?
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that it is the BBC filming this - they just take the feed from Olympic TV.


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Stunning round by Astier Nicolas, horse was pretty tired by the end but interesting that he was only just inside the time, the course is influential and the time is very influential as well, I think today will be a big shake up for the leaderboard. 

Poor Padraig, poor sore horse, hope he's ok.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Oh no    nasty fall, horse just on form   

Looks a bit sore


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Phew - just made it home from work.  Asked boss if I could work from home this afternoon so I could watch - it helps if your boss is also horsey .

Simon Porloe looked very sore, poor boy.

P


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

That fall was horrible!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Ouch! Poor Simon. Glad to see them both up though.


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

That fall was horrid, but it looks to have walked most of it off


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Filmed by the Olympic broadcaster I believe, like London was.


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Are there any frangible pins or 'foam' fences in use at Rio?


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			You can't compare them in some ways - Rio isn't an eventing hotspot of the world. Also, it's only 10.12 am in Rio, it'll get busier I'm sure.
		
Click to expand...

Yea its not unexpected - just think it must be a bit lacking atmosphere.

Gutted for Padraig!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Has italian had 20pens? Was bottom left a while ago

Definitely a 20pen now. Lucky not a fall!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Are there any frangible pins or 'foam' fences in use at Rio?
		
Click to expand...

All three types of clips/pins on at least one fence!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

I think Gemma should be next - good luck to her!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Has italian had 20pens? Was bottom left a while ago
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that! Nearly blooming fell off at the corner though!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

A fair few type of pins being used on the course


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

The flags are taking a battering!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

I'm confused, I've set it to record but says it starts at 2.50?


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

I dont think i can bare to watch our riders!!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Gemma and Pebbles away . . . go on girls!

P


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Come on Pebbles!


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Gemma just started!! Not sure I can watch :/


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Oh no, Gemma had stop in the water.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Course is not riding well so far!


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

Stop already for Gemma


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

I don think there will be many in the time TBH


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Norty pony, rearing is not needed!


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Which Russian withdrew?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Hopefully the wrong one


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

She's having a nightmare!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Gemma's horse being very naughty


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

The russian rider that withdrew, wonder was it the one who didn't look completely sound in dressage?

I can't see many people going direct at the cottage/gate combo.

Flip gemma not having a good day!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Oh no, Quicklook's not on form at all.


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2016)

We need to remember that it's not dear old Aunty Beeb who bring us the pictures but the Olympic broadcasting service. So the Beeb can't dictate what pictures we see. 

It's a tricky little course. Problems spread out which is what you want I guess

Gemma having a bit of a mare &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Hopefully the wrong one
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I was hoping so


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

What happens if a team rider is eliminated - is the whole team out?


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Pants!!!


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Poor Gemma. Some things are just not meant to be. Naughty pony.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Oh no, Quicklook's not on form at all.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Thanks for info re: the pins. Poor Gemma, horse looked a bit surprised and now with this refusal he's just eyes on stalks, strong and dare I say it naughty. Not sure which Russian withdrew. I don't like this course to be honest, it just looks really very big, the ground is very undulating and tiring, the time is exceptionally tight and there seems to be a lot of checking and hauling about needed for a large number of fences.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I'm absolutely gutted for Gemma. She's such a good, reliable horse and then the one time it does all go wrong, it's at the Olympics


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Well done Sam!! Fab round. Love that mare.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			What happens if a team rider is eliminated - is the whole team out?
		
Click to expand...

Good question!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			What happens if a team rider is eliminated - is the whole team out?
		
Click to expand...

Best three scores count. They usually (dunno if it applies in the Olympics) add on 1000 points for an elimination so you can have a score for a three person team.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Thanks for info re: the pins. Poor Gemma, horse looked a bit surprised and now with this refusal he's just eyes on stalks, strong and dare I say it naughty. Not sure which Russian withdrew. I don't like this course to be honest, it just looks really very big, the ground is very undulating and tiring, the time is exceptionally tight and there seems to be a lot of checking and hauling about needed for a large number of fences.
		
Click to expand...


Agree the course looks horried and you can tell the horses that some are struggling with it.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Team isn't out, its best of 3 so if one rider elim then other 3 will count. If one of the 3 get elim then the team is out


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

I believe if 1 team rider is eliminated that's OK because there's always a throw away score and that would be that one I presume, however obviously if 2 are eliminated then the team is out but again I presume the rest would still go for the individual titles.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Come on Gemma just get home safe


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

That's good then,although more pressure on the others.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

just want her to finish.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Another fall  Finding it hard to watch tbh. Horrid course.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Dutch rider just had a fall, looked nasty but both up and on their feet.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Thank god he had a point 2!


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Goodness that was horrendous, silly idea, thank god for air jackets!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

I so so so hope our team selection for it being a supposed dressage comp & 2* doesn't hit us in the face. Only Chilli has been round a 4*...


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Nasty.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Yeah just get home Gemma...


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Oh gosh. Can't look


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

I don't like this course &#128553; I see what they mean about it being the most difficult for years


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Ouch  unlucky, was so close to getting it.

I can't see anyone going to attempt direct route now


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Gemma's home


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

FLUFFING HELL.....and breathe


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Phew!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

The straight route at that house/gate combo does NOT look worth the risk!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Oh no terrible fall at that gate for Netherlands- this is carnage!!!


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

Phew


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I so so so hope our team selection for it being a supposed dressage comp & 2* doesn't hit us in the face. Only Chilli has been round a 4*...
		
Click to expand...

Looks more than a 2*!?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Chloe..x said:



			I don't like this course &#55357;&#56873; I see what they mean about it being the most difficult for years
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was difficult, lines and fence types v tough. But when posted link to photos some thought it was a fair 3*


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			Looks more than a 2*!?
		
Click to expand...

That's my point - everyone expected Rio to be yet another dressage competition with a 2* xc, and it's proved quite the opposite with the course being a 4* in technicality


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Ok, let's look on the bright side. Gemma's score wasn't counting anyway...

The Germans might all fall off...

The other French riders apart from Astier tend to terrify me cross-country...


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Gemma's home 

Click to expand...

Phew


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

Atleast Gemma's horse started to relax a bit towards the end and they are home safe


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

I haven't held my breath so much over a x-country course since Atlanta. Sandra's horse is a bit of a rocket, is it just me but do the German riders always seem to go a bit 'bat out of hell'?!


----------



## Bustermartin (8 August 2016)

I don't think either Billy or Sprout have even done a 4*?  Maybe wrong though - but relying massively on our very experienced riders


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			The straight route at that house/gate combo does NOT look worth the risk!!
		
Click to expand...

Would a coffin type canter help do you think?


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

20 pens for Sandra Auffarth


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Bustermartin said:



			I don't think either Billy or Sprout have even done a 4*?  Maybe wrong though - but relying massively on our very experienced riders
		
Click to expand...

Again that was my point - only Chilli HAS!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Tim adding an extra jump over the flowers


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Ok, let's look on the bright side. Gemma's score wasn't counting anyway...

The Germans might all fall off...

The other French riders apart from Astier tend to terrify me cross-country...
		
Click to expand...

I hope no one falls off, regardless of nationality! Can't watch anymore!! But I agree with your general idea


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

There goes Tim Price


----------



## duckling (8 August 2016)

My heart is in my mouth watching this... &#128560; What the hell just happened to Tim Price?


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Tim Price fell now.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

OMG!!!!!!!!! Poor Tim!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Tim Price on the floor now!  Blimey.

P


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Poor tim


----------



## dressage_diva (8 August 2016)

Poor Tim Price!!!


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

Wow nasty!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

duckling said:



			My heart is in my mouth watching this... &#55357;&#56880; What the hell just happened to Tim Price?
		
Click to expand...

Too fast for the turn, horse slipped


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Oh poor Tim, bit quick and skidded on the flat resulting in horse and rider fall, both OK, awful shame.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Would a coffin type canter help do you think?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for the gate, but that cottage is so wide on the angle that you need a big canter to jump it.



Tim price fall on flat   he did not look happy. Was a bit fast around the turn though


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

Poor Tim!!



teapot said:



			That's my point - everyone expected Rio to be yet another dressage competition with a 2* xc, and it's proved quite the opposite with the course being a 4* in technicality
		
Click to expand...

No one I know of expected a 2* xc! Most people say the Olympics is a 3-3.5*, this looks to be more of a 3.5-4*. But I agree that most teams looked for top-level 3* form with good dressage rather than solid 4* xc form.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Lissa Green has just put on Twitter that Gemma's been given a third refusal for crossing her tracks and been eliminated. 

Nooooooo, poor Tim! Jesus, this is nearly as bad as Badminton a couple of years ago!!


----------



## _EVS_ (8 August 2016)

I always thought the Olympic XC was supposed to be below 4* because of the weaker nations not being able to safely tackle that level. I agree with Only_me it looked beefy but do-able when the photos went up. Seems crazy to have teams where many of the horses have never run 4* if it was always going to be 4* standard. Obv team GB didn't expect it to be this tough. Poor Gemma she looked frozen at some of the early fences. So pleased to see them get home. Blimey Tim Price has just gone down on the flat! This is horrid.


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Eek Poor Tim, horse going a bit too fast and back legs slipped round underneath him.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Linda looks like she will have a handful with that bridle around this course?!


----------



## scats (8 August 2016)

Tim Price- too fast for the corner.  He will kick himself for that.


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			I thought it was difficult, lines and fence types v tough. But when posted link to photos some thought it was a fair 3* 

Click to expand...

It's crazy! It's so technical, I'm dreading to see some of the lesser names on this course


----------



## _EVS_ (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Lissa Green has just put on Twitter that Gemma's been given a third refusal for crossing her tracks and been eliminated. 

Nooooooo, poor Tim! Jesus, this is nearly as bad as Badminton a couple of years ago!!
		
Click to expand...

NO!! Poor Gemma!


----------



## FestiveFuzz (8 August 2016)

I almost can't watch this...seems a really tough course.


----------



## BigBuck's (8 August 2016)

I'm not enjoying this at all.  This is not the international showcase we want for our sport.  Slo-mo falls might make for dramatic television to the unhorsy but the frequency with which top-class riders and horses are falling is unacceptable and will cause a - justified - outcry.

The argument that it's the Olympics and should be a true 4* test and no other sports 'dumb down' for the Olympics so why should the eventers blah blah blah is all very well, but when custom and practice has meant it has realistically been the equivalent of a 3* for the last three games and countries will have selected their teams accordingly, you can't suddenly change the goalposts.  Not to mention that the artificially and overly twist-and-turn nature of the track is the quickest way to sour and disappoint brave horses.

The cynic in me might think this is another attempt to get equestrian events out of the Olympics...


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

I would not want to be a rider sitting watching them go round


----------



## duckling (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Too fast for the turn, horse slipped
		
Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm watching whilst working from home and looked up to the telly to see him on the floor


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Do we're down a rider? Noooo!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Lissa Green has just put on Twitter that Gemma's been given a third refusal for crossing her tracks and been eliminated. 

Nooooooo, poor Tim! Jesus, this is nearly as bad as Badminton a couple of years ago!!
		
Click to expand...

She didn't though?


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Yes for the gate, but that cottage is so wide on the angle that you need a big canter to jump it.



Tim price fall on flat   he did not look happy. Was a bit fast around the turn though
		
Click to expand...

Sandra Aufarth just managed it


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

This has to be the worst i've watched in years!


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			She didn't though?
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure that it would be appealed late into the night if they do say she's eliminated...


----------



## leflynn (8 August 2016)

Can't stream at work, is there a live scoreboard anywhere?


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			She didn't though?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought Mince Pie - Ian Stark commented on this as she was riding the fence.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

To be fair it's not the actual fences causing the falls, so far it's been big mistakes from riders putting horses into positions where they can't get out of


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

BigBuck's said:



			I'm not enjoying this at all.  This is not the international showcase we want for our sport.  Slo-mo falls might make for dramatic television to the unhorsy but the frequency with which top-class riders and horses are falling is unacceptable and will cause a - justified - outcry.

The argument that it's the Olympics and should be a true 4* test and no other sports 'dumb down' for the Olympics so why should the eventers blah blah blah is all very well, but when custom and practice has meant it has realistically been the equivalent of a 3* for the last three games and countries will have selected their teams accordingly, you can't suddenly change the goalposts.  Not to mention that the artificially and overly twist-and-turn nature of the track is the quickest way to sour and disappoint brave horses.

The cynic in me might think this is another attempt to get equestrian events out of the Olympics...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, all very true! Sad really


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

I think Gemma did just cross her tracks when she re-entered the water much like the Canadian lady who was first on course. Sandra is scaring me, the German riders always do as they seem to treat a x-country course like a steeplechase but that was just hairy!!


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

Watching at work with colleagues who know nothing about eventing, trying to convince them it's not always like this. Not a good advert for the sport


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

j1ffy said:



			No one I know of expected a 2* xc! Most people say the Olympics is a 3-3.5*, this looks to be more of a 3.5-4*. But I agree that most teams looked for top-level 3* form with good dressage rather than solid 4* xc form.
		
Click to expand...

London was seen a a very soft 3* almost 2* in parts as was Athens and they were not expecting a course of 4* level. Toddy and Tina C have said it's the toughest since Sydney which caused carnage too.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			She didn't though?
		
Click to expand...

Well I didn't think she did! Just reporting what's been said, and Lissa Green is usually pretty good about this sort of stuff. I'm hoping she's wrong...

Has Sandra's 20pens been confirmed?


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Crackerz said:



			This has to be the worst i've watched in years!
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of Badders 2015 (?) when most of the top riders hit the deck, including Mr Stickability!


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

annagain said:



			Watching at work with colleagues who know nothing about eventing, trying to convince them it's not always like this. Not a good advert for the sport 

Click to expand...

At least it's proving that you don't just sit there...


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Sandra would have deserved a 20pen there, was a heart in mouth moment!!

Pity it was separate number


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			I think Gemma did just cross her tracks when she re-entered the water much like the Canadian lady who was first on course. Sandra is scaring me, the German riders always do as they seem to treat a x-country course like a steeplechase but that was just hairy!!
		
Click to expand...

Was that after her first stop? She won't be penalised for that - once you've had a refusal it doesn't matter what you do between fences. 

I was wondering if it was at that downhill fence where she looped back for the long route.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Can't watch but daren't not watch!!!!!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			To be fair it's not the actual fences causing the falls, so far it's been big mistakes from riders putting horses into positions where they can't get out of
		
Click to expand...

I agree


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Course designer is known for tough courses too


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Reminds me of Badders 2015 (?) when most of the top riders hit the deck, including Mr Stickability!
		
Click to expand...

The day marked in the calendar as the one when Andrew Nicholson, Mark Todd and William FP all fell across country?


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

Astier Nicolas and Sam Griffiths have shown it's possible, although only Astier inside the time. 
Sandra Auffharth was terrifying at that last water.


----------



## _EVS_ (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Was that after her first stop? She won't be penalised for that - once you've had a refusal it doesn't matter what you do between fences. 

I was wondering if it was at that downhill fence where she looped back for the long route.
		
Click to expand...

I think thats the one - Fence 19&20 the ski jump with the skinny brushes - she looped back up the hill to take the second brush/skinny


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Was that after her first stop? She won't be penalised for that - once you've had a refusal it doesn't matter what you do between fences. 

I was wondering if it was at that downhill fence where she looped back for the long route.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh OK thanks for that, I did not know. I do hope she is not eliminated, the fact the commentary team have said nothing so far I really hope Lissa is just wrong.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

On the rio website Gemma hasn't been eliminated. I thought she was down as eliminated earlier but I either misread or it's changed, its showing her xc score as 89.6


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Flip boyd martin has slathered on the grease!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

On the scoreboard, Gemma's score is 136.80


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Well I didn't think she did! Just reporting what's been said, and Lissa Green is usually pretty good about this sort of stuff. I'm hoping she's wrong...

Has Sandra's 20pens been confirmed?
		
Click to expand...

Wahey, she's saying it's probably wrong now! Excellent stuff.


----------



## NinjaPony (8 August 2016)

I can't help wishing the next three GB riders were on much more experienced cross country horses.... only William and Chilli have been round a 4* track. It seems to me that we took a risk that the dressage would be important and actually given the course design that hasn't paid off, particularly as we aren't even in a medal position post dressage... I'll be watching through my fingers hoping that our riders will watch the rounds, learn from others' mistakes and get the horses home!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

What do we reckon Yogi's saying to TeamGB right now?

P


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Here's a link to the scoreboard:  https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-cross-country


----------



## Bustermartin (8 August 2016)

It's a bit scary watching Boyd


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			The day marked in the calendar as the one when Andrew Nicholson, Mark Todd and William FP all fell across country?
		
Click to expand...

That's the one


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

I don't envy the fence judges their job at some of the complexes!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

_EVS_ said:



			I think thats the one - Fence 19&20 the ski jump with the skinny brushes - she looped back up the hill to take the second brush/skinny
		
Click to expand...

Incidentally, I really don't like that long route. It's just encouraging them to approach from trot and the course is hairy enough without that sort of thing!


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			What do we reckon Yogi's saying to TeamGB right now?

P
		
Click to expand...

Pack up & go home!?


----------



## leflynn (8 August 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			Here's a link to the scoreboard:  https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-cross-country

Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			What do we reckon Yogi's saying to TeamGB right now?

P
		
Click to expand...

Change your pants?!?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			What do we reckon Yogi's saying to TeamGB right now?

P
		
Click to expand...

I imagine it's along the lines of "just get home safe" lol. Maybe a "****** the time" as well lol


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

I'd really like our remaining 3 riders to have a nice safe round taking as many long routes as wanted because this x-country is not only a massive and technical 4* but one that needs some quite frankly frightening riding, not brave but literally take your brain out, kick and hope for the best!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			I imagine it's along the lines of "just get home safe" lol. Maybe a "****** the time" as well lol
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			I imagine it's along the lines of "just get home safe" lol. Maybe a "****** the time" as well lol
		
Click to expand...

That was my thinking too . . . don't push for the time, just come back clear.

P


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Now Linda eliminated!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Oh an elimination! Presume a fall as she's off the horse?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

NinjaPony said:



			I can't help wishing the next three GB riders were on much more experienced cross country horses.... only William and Chilli have been round a 4* track. It seems to me that we took a risk that the dressage would be important and actually given the course design that hasn't paid off, particularly as we aren't even in a medal position post dressage... I'll be watching through my fingers hoping that our riders will watch the rounds, learn from others' mistakes and get the horses home!
		
Click to expand...

I do agree with you, but I wouldn't worry too much about medal positions right now. There were only 5.7 marks between 1 & 4 place and most people are getting more time penalties than that! It'll look wildly different at the end of the day.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

There's going to be some big changes to the scoreboard by the end of today!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Why the heck has she been eliminated?? I am mainly listening in heard 20 penalties... ?


----------



## dixie (8 August 2016)

So how many are clear so far?  Is it only 1


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Oh an elimination! Presume a fall as she's off the horse?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, jumped the A fence of a question twice so technically eliminated herself


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

I'm hooked but gotta go back up the yard shortly to bring in


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

The crowds are picking up now too


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I'd really like the Brazilians to have four steady, clear rounds.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			Nope, jumped the A fence of a question twice so technically eliminated herself
		
Click to expand...

Wow really?! Missed that one.


----------



## livetoride (8 August 2016)

Crackerz said:



			The crowds are picking up now too
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the crowds were very sparse at the start!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

dixie said:



			So how many are clear so far?  Is it only 1
		
Click to expand...

Hi Dixie, here's a link to the scoreboard:  

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-cross-country


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Only seven home so far


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Wow really?! Missed that one.
		
Click to expand...

I believe (I may be thinking of the wrong one) but when she went over the brushes in the water she jumped A, missed B, circled and did B on the long route, and then did A again on the long route and then circled and jumped the frog..   Does that make sense?


----------



## Notimetoride (8 August 2016)

It's gone off. !!   Aargh!!!    I took the afternoon off to watch this.   Where can i see the rest of it ??


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Notimetoride said:



			It's gone off. !!   Aargh!!!    I took the afternoon off to watch this.   Where can i see the rest of it ??
		
Click to expand...

I'm watching here http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Incidentally, I really don't like that long route. It's just encouraging them to approach from trot and the course is hairy enough without that sort of thing!
		
Click to expand...

I think that's the emergency long route that you take when the 2nd element goes t*ts up. The Brazilian guy took the 'proper' long route and it was much more forgiving.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

It's on bbc red button if you've got the option or on the bbc website


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

The brazillian rider appears to have given up a bit

Horse looks v tired.

Jas he finished clear?


----------



## Chloe..x (8 August 2016)

Notimetoride said:



			It's gone off. !!   Aargh!!!    I took the afternoon off to watch this.   Where can i see the rest of it ??
		
Click to expand...

Sky 480


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

Notimetoride said:



			It's gone off. !!   Aargh!!!    I took the afternoon off to watch this.   Where can i see the rest of it ??
		
Click to expand...

It's on 561 on Virgin - the channel that says it's showing 'Boxing'!!!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Boyd Martin clear but with time penalties.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			The brazillian rider appears to have given up a bit

Horse looks v tired.

Jas he finished clear?
		
Click to expand...

Think so, just lots of time faults. We were shrieking "SIT UP!" at that last water though!


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			The brazillian rider appears to have given up a bit

Horse looks v tired.

Jas he finished clear?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it, 44.4 time pens though.

ETA - no. He had 20 at the last water according to Ian Stark.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			Boyd Martin clear but with time penalties.
		
Click to expand...

He will be right in with a chance now I am sure!


----------



## _EVS_ (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			The brazillian rider appears to have given up a bit

Horse looks v tired.

Jas he finished clear?
		
Click to expand...

yes he is home but Id say he was bl**dy lucky! the horse looked exhausetd


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

annagain said:



			I think that's the emergency long route that you take when the 2nd element goes t*ts up. The Brazilian guy took the 'proper' long route and it was much more forgiving.
		
Click to expand...

It rode much better, didn't it?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

There's going to be a lot of very tired horses tomorrow. That swiss horse looks knackered


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Ouch Spain, that horse hit the fence pretty hard on the edge, at least take a look to make sure your horse is OK!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Think so, just lots of time faults. We were shrieking "SIT UP!" at that last water though!
		
Click to expand...

Horse looked a bit embarrassed &#128563;


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

I was about to post about tired horses tomorrow and two rounds for those going for the individual


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Interesting little interview clip with Gemma on the 5 Live Twitter feed just now.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I love this Chilean horse. Sucker for a big white blaze!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

I love the Japanese horse- lovely dark horse and what a fantastic name!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			I was about to post about tired horses tomorrow and two rounds for those going for the individual
		
Click to expand...

Must admit that i hate the extra jumping day at olympics, I don't see the point!

Japenese rider is doing well!


----------



## _EVS_ (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Interesting little interview clip with Gemma on the 5 Live Twitter feed just now.
		
Click to expand...

aaah what did she say? :-(


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (8 August 2016)

Chocolate saved his bacon at that water! What a good horse!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

That was good through the water, genuine horse, love it even more!


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Really impressed with the Japanese rider and the lovely horse Chocolate!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

BBC coverage is really disappointing, suddenly changes and stick eventing on red button which we can't get with BT Vision so I'm stuck watching it online, without even showing the end of the round.

Considering that they want to scrap equestrian sports due to 'lack of interest', yet won't show the XC on BBC1/2/4, I'm not surprised that the arguement of lack of interest has been brought up. If you show it on some online service where you have to look for it to watch it, of course people won't be interested if they're just casual watchers.

Some nasty falls so far - commentators have said it's riders rather than course, but I really felt for Tim Price. 

Loving Just Chocolate though!


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I love this Chilean horse. Sucker for a big white blaze!
		
Click to expand...

 I was thinking just the same. What a solid, dependable looking horse.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			I love the Japanese horse- lovely dark horse and what a fantastic name! 

Click to expand...

That's exactly what I thought about the name!


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Interesting little interview clip with Gemma on the 5 Live Twitter feed just now.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, listening to it now


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

_EVS_ said:



			aaah what did she say? :-(
		
Click to expand...

Basically that Quicklook massively over jumped the third, gave herself a fright and then ran very green after that. The rest of the team need to ride by the seat of their pants!


----------



## catherine22 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			BBC coverage is really disappointing, suddenly changes and stick eventing on red button which we can't get with BT Vision so I'm stuck watching it online, without even showing the end of the round.

Considering that they want to scrap equestrian sports due to 'lack of interest', yet won't show the XC on BBC1/2/4, I'm not surprised that the arguement of lack of interest has been brought up. If you show it on some online service where you have to look for it to watch it, of course people won't be interested if they're just casual watchers.

Some nasty falls so far - commentators have said it's riders rather than course, but I really felt for Tim Price. 

Loving Just Chocolate though!
		
Click to expand...

I have BT TV if thats the same thing and its on channel 608


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

If you've access to iplayer watch on that, so far very reliable


----------



## eggs (8 August 2016)

Watching on Sky 472 Bbc sports HD


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

It's back on BBC1 - interviewing Gemma at the moment.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

The Canadian seems out of sync with her horse.


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			To be fair it's not the actual fences causing the falls, so far it's been big mistakes from riders putting horses into positions where they can't get out of
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Let's see what William makes of it fingers crossed (and everything else )


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

TheOldTrout said:



			It's back on BBC1 - interviewing Gemma at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

As soon as I posted they said they were going to judo, back with eventing in about 30 minutes.


----------



## conniegirl (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			If you've access to iplayer watch on that, so far very reliable
		
Click to expand...

But no commentary?


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Uninterrupted on iplayer. Loving it, even though I'm working so can only have a half eye on it.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Ranco looks like a special, dependable sort.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Loving the Chilean horse


----------



## suestowford (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I love this Chilean horse. Sucker for a big white blaze!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, me too


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Going to wait for WFP, but then need to go back to yard and see my actual real life horsies. Might go for a nice sedate little hack but pretend we're in the Oympics


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

conniegirl said:



			But no commentary?
		
Click to expand...

Mine has Tucker and Stark commentating!?


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

I think we all need a Ranco in our lives!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

This chilean rider is super - not hassling, staying strong & jumping within their abilities. Suspect not the most experienced, and slow, but so far the nicest round to watch!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Uninterrupted on red button too


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Lovely Ranco home safe with many hearts in his pocket!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

conniegirl said:



			But no commentary?
		
Click to expand...

I've commentary? Tucker and *forgotten name*


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			This chilean rider is super - not hassling, staying strong & jumping within their abilities. Suspect not the most experienced, and slow, but so far the nicest round to watch! 

Click to expand...

Yes, he should.be proud of himself and his horse.


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2016)

suestowford said:



			Oh yes, me too 

Click to expand...

I wanna take that horse home! He's wonderful


----------



## eggs (8 August 2016)

Ranco could come and live in my stables any day!


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

I'm already getting nervous for WFP's round - I'm not sure I can bear to watch!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Woooo go clare


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

Is there an advantage to being French and having more Pierre Michelet  courses at home?


----------



## BigBuck's (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			BBC coverage is really disappointing, suddenly changes and stick eventing on red button which we can't get with BT Vision so I'm stuck watching it online, without even showing the end of the round.
		
Click to expand...

I have BT Vision and - although I'm not at home at present to check it's the same for XC - there are a load of temporary red button channels down around 602 - 607 (ish) which was where the dressage was shown the last couple of days.  You might need to retune your box first.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

catherine22 said:



			I have BT TV if thats the same thing and its on channel 608
		
Click to expand...

for some reason, we don't get the 608 channels. It goes straight to the music channels. We've updated it an everything, just doesn't seem to work for us.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Second French rider just had refusal.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

ScottyJ said:



			Is there an advantage to being French and having more Pierre Michelet  courses at home?
		
Click to expand...

Not after that stop, no


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

I'm streaming it off my phone at work so volume is off. But wow! My heart is in my mouth watching most of this.

Really a very tricky course


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Yes, he should.be proud of himself and his horse.
		
Click to expand...

It looked remarkably jumpable when silly risks aren't being taken. Obviously time faults an issue then. Big decisions to be made. Astier Nicolas has put pressure on massively.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

eggs said:



			Ranco could come and live in my stables any day!
		
Click to expand...

100% agree


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

As Scotty pointed out, the lesser nations seem to be doing ok as they're riding it as it comes


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Ooh clare!  that was a silly mistake


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

unlucky for Clare Abbott.

Horse really did just say no.

anyone know what happened with Catherine Robinson and Let it Bee?


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

William in 2 horses' time.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Everyone wants Ranco! I thought that was a lovely round - not pushing it, just brave and honest. 

Hurrah for the French bloke having a stop but gutted for Clare


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2016)

Anyone know how I turn off the email notifications on here? Getting loads!! Not surprisingly !


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

The next 5 after the Italian will be interesting to watch as there are few more experienced - Chris Burton, WFP, Tim Lipps, MT, MJ.


----------



## Dunlin (8 August 2016)

Poor Clare, just not a good day. No idea what happened to Catherine Robinson. I'm watching on Sky Freesat channel 480 with commentary by Mike Tucker and Ian Stark and there really isn't much in the way of updates or what's happening when we don't see it, just commentary for what you see on screen.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Everyone wants Ranco! I thought that was a lovely round - not pushing it, just brave and honest. 

Hurrah for the French bloke having a stop but gutted for Clare 

Click to expand...

2 stops for Clare and they have no discount score after Padraig McCarthy's fall 

be interesting to see which horses pass trot up tomorrow.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Still carnage- I can hardly watch anyway, but I think I'd be behind the couch if I were home!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Dunlin said:



			Poor Clare, just not a good day. No idea what happened to Catherine Robinson. I'm watching on Sky Freesat channel 480 with commentary by Mike Tucker and Ian Stark and there really isn't much in the way of updates or what's happening when we don't see it, just commentary for what you see on screen.
		
Click to expand...

That's all they see too


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Poor clare  sparky not on form today 


Wonder if riders are backing off a bit too much in an effort to be safe? And having more of an effect on horses who are used to being ridden forwards & attacking.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Parrotperson said:



			Anyone know how I turn off the email notifications on here? Getting loads!! Not surprisingly !
		
Click to expand...

Go to userCP and it's in there somewhere


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

C'mon Chris!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			unlucky for Clare Abbott.

Horse really did just say no.

anyone know what happened with Catherine Robinson and Let it Bee?
		
Click to expand...

The H&H updates think it was in the last water.


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

I keep getting a 'cream cracker' advert !! So annoying! 

Be interesting to see how Christopher burton does round next


----------



## Parrotperson (8 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			Go to userCP and it's in there somewhere
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm hopeless with things like this


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

I'm getting more and more nervous!!


----------



## sidsmum (8 August 2016)

Love Ranco! Anyone know his breeding?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Eventing Nation said it was three refusals for the Canadian girl


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Phew! Well done clare, made it home


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

BlairandAzria said:



			I keep getting a 'cream cracker' advert !! So annoying! 

Be interesting to see how Christopher burton does round next
		
Click to expand...

Are you on your phone? I had the same yesterday


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Parrotperson said:



			Anyone know how I turn off the email notifications on here? Getting loads!! Not surprisingly !
		
Click to expand...

Click on the "Thread Tools" drop down menu then select "Unsubscribe to Thread".  Hope that works.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

I swear my hair will be white by the end of this!


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Yup! Might switch to iPad if I can find it!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Did Claire horse look lame when in walk?


----------



## silvershadow81 (8 August 2016)

Chris is class!!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Getting nervous now....


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

I'm slightly behind everyone as when I switched to 472 (sky) it went back a bit. Did the Chilean rider have a refusal or did he have 42.8 time faults?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Time faults I think


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Burton and horse are really a pleasure to watch


----------



## Sarah_K (8 August 2016)

I know it's still reasonably early, but to have 1 clear in the time and 2 with no jumping faults just time penalties doesn't look good for the sport. Not sure whether it would be better to play safe and go the longer routes at the bogey fences or just crack on.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Please, please, please come home safe William and Chilli.

P


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

here we go..


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

William and Chilli on course now.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Heart in mouth time!


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

Yes come on William!!


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Eeeep, hold your breath for WFP!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Go wfp!


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

God i feel sick


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Time faults I think
		
Click to expand...

Yup, time faults


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			God i feel sick
		
Click to expand...

Me too. My heart is pounding


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			Eeeep, hold your breath for WFP!
		
Click to expand...

Holding.....and heart is trying to burst out of my chest!! &#128552;&#128552;&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Please get round boys.... Ugh.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Emilieu said:



			God i feel sick
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  

P


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

I can't watch!!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Wow, what a round from chris!


----------



## conniegirl (8 August 2016)

Chris burton clear inside the time


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Well done Burto! Fantastic round. Smart horse.


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Breathe breathe breathe


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

brilliant round from Chris Burton, pressure is on for William!


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Sticky over that one :s


----------



## Suziq77 (8 August 2016)

Chris Burton's XC round was as beautiful to watch as his dressage test!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Nice to see how many horses are coming back still looking energetic


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

I feel sick


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

I loved that slow mo of him jumping the corner/brushes - you could see his body ON the line for the 2nd element as he came over the first . . . masterclass.

P


----------



## suestowford (8 August 2016)

I know it's not very patriotic of me but I so enjoyed watching Christopher Burton and that gorgeous horse, I almost want him to win now


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

2 inside the time out of 21 runners...!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Chris Burton into the lead on 37.60 - well done to Chris!


----------



## BigBuck's (8 August 2016)

Two questions if anyone can answer them please:

Did we get a definitive decision re Gemma and eliminated/not eliminated?
What was Chris Burton's score?  I looked at my phone screen just as the graphic disappeared and my aging eyes were too slow to focus.

TIA.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

WFP makes first water look easy


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

The dutch riders are all so bright.


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

Bayro what a stunner!


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

suestowford said:



			I know it's not very patriotic of me but I so enjoyed watching Christopher Burton and that gorgeous horse, I almost want him to win now 

Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## BigBuck's (8 August 2016)

Ignore the second question, already answered above!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

come on WFP! Pressure on now Chris Burton is clear


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Top six placings at the moment:

1	AUS	BURTON ChristopherSANTANO II   	37.6
2	FRA	NICOLAS AstierPIAF DE B'NEVILLE	42
3	USA	MARTIN BoydBLACKFOOT MYSTERY	50.9
4	AUS	GRIFFITHS SamPAULANK BROCKAGH	53.1
5	GER	AUFFARTH SandraOPGUN LOUVO 	86.4
6	CHI	LOBOS MUNOZ CarlosRANCO	        92.1


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

He looks so calm! He could be on a bus


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Well there goes the individual gold .

P


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Nooooooooooo


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

oh no, poor William


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Oh no


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

Why did he do that?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Balls.


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Gah, what happened? I had to take a phone call and missed it!


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Missed a jump just not lined up and had to come back round. 20penaltys. Doing amazing otherwise.


----------



## LCDB (8 August 2016)

What happened I can't watch as at work


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

He had 20pens at the double skinnys off the hill


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			Gah, what happened? I had to take a phone call and missed it!
		
Click to expand...

he missed one of the brush fences, didn't present but went round it, think it was penalties for crossing his tracks.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Toddy in now


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

I want to swear loudly but not sure my open plan office would appreciate it. FFS.


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

equi said:



			Missed a jump just not lined up and had to come back round. 20penaltys. Doing amazing otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Oh no, what a shame


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

He crossed his tracks


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

I'm not sure I want to watch any more of this..... such a shame.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Phew. Real shame about the skinnys but so glad he is home safe


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

should have gone left William!


----------



## Emilieu (8 August 2016)

Home safe at least.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Phew - WFP and Chilli Morning back safe - bet Alice is breathing again now.

P


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Coming home with only 20pen is still hugely impressive!


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

At least he got home safe. Phew.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Into 5th place. Bless him he really wanted a gold before he retired.


----------



## suestowford (8 August 2016)

Phew!
I'm so pleased that they got round


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Feel so deflated


----------



## Annagain (8 August 2016)

Looking very good for Australia, 2 clear 1 inside the time.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

As gutting as it is to have 20 pen, lets just remind ourselves of his injury last year. Simply amazing really that he is there and doing so well. x


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Mark Todd looking good


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			As gutting as it is to have 20 pen, lets just remind ourselves of his injury last year. Simply amazing really that he is there and doing so well. x
		
Click to expand...

Yup. But still  I wanted him to have a medal.


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Michael Jung and Sam now on course.  

P


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Fools Motto said:



			As gutting as it is to have 20 pen, lets just remind ourselves of his injury last year. Simply amazing really that he is there and doing so well. x
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. I think he looked ever so slightly nervous at the start but then got that sheer determination. So glad they're home safe. 

Let's hope pips and kitty have great rounds.


----------



## Fools Motto (8 August 2016)

MJ time...


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

I know, I'm so glad a) that he got there b) that he got round, it just the rest of the round was pretty much perfect - what might have been and all that.... but that's eventing I suppose.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Me too Lexi but even though he's said he'll retire don't forget that Toddy has retired once too so this may not be his last chance


----------



## scats (8 August 2016)

Gutted for William in one sense, but equally absolutely delighted that he got home safe and sound.  An amazing achievement considering what happened last year.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Sam looking a bit keen


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Fingers crossed that Sam has a cheeky runout. Don't want him to fall but some penalties would be nice!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Sam and Michael not looking as smooth as normal


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Coming home with only 20pen is still hugely impressive!
		
Click to expand...

30, he go time faults as well


----------



## BigBuck's (8 August 2016)

Let's not write William off from a medal too quickly...there are likely to be a fair few tired and stiff horses tomorrow so showjumping is going to be very influential, and Chilli is generally a v good jumper.


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Me too Lexi but even though he's said he'll retire don't forget that Toddy has retired once too so this may not be his last chance 

Click to expand...

Boyd Martin too!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

even Michael Jung seemed to have a moment.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

A sneaky stop wouldn't go amiss. I'd rather Ingrid won a medal after she withdrew from the individual in London


----------



## Crackerz (8 August 2016)

i have to go home at 4:30 but i want to keep watching!


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

Has William suggested he might retire soon or is it just common speculation?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Need to pop out and give my ponies hay, anyone know the next few to go?


----------



## Wimbles (8 August 2016)

Imagine having Sam as you're second string............


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Heard Chilli to retire after Rio but not heard anything about Wiliam?


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

G'wan Toddy!!!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Need to pop out and give my ponies hay, anyone know the next few to go?
		
Click to expand...

Carlos Parro for Brazil and then a batch of individuals.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Need to pop out and give my ponies hay, anyone know the next few to go?
		
Click to expand...

About 5 individuals, then the 3rd Canadian rider.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Maybe that's what has been heard and mistaken. I thought William was retiring. I'm sure the commentator said at the dressage.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Right am going.......keep me posted guys!


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Michael Jung 14secs inside time


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Michael Jung makes it seem so easy it's not fair.

big problems for Clark Montgomery at the water though


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Oops what's going on here lol


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Clark would have deserved to have gotten wet after jumping fence that badly!


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Whoopsy!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Michael Jung was fast!


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			Has William suggested he might retire soon or is it just common speculation?
		
Click to expand...

I've heard him say that he may retire Chilli - but not necessarily that this would be his swan song.  Anyone else heard different?

P


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

equi said:



			Maybe that's what has been heard and mistaken. I thought William was retiring. I'm sure the commentator said at the dressage.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard an awful lot of people saying it but I wasn't sure if any of it had actually come from WFP himself. He's been so good for so long it's easy to forget that by equestrian standards he's not particularly old!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Back


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

PolarSkye said:



			I've heard him say that he may retire Chilli - but not necessarily that this would be his swan song.  Anyone else heard different?

P
		
Click to expand...

This is Chili's last big competition, he has said that


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I know I should like Michael Jung but his relentless perfection is so tedious. Sam is a little superstar though.


----------



## silvershadow81 (8 August 2016)

clarks horse looks like it is getting a little full of it?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Hmm clarks horse isn't happy with him.
Looked a bit like "stuff you mate!"


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Clark can eff right off!!! Clearly not a happy horse. Eliminate him!!


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Clark is not having an easy time of it is he? Looks v.p*sssed off!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Is the problems some riders are having because of rider error or the fact they and their horses haven't had been 4* or enough experience 4*?


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

That lashing was pure frustration. 


Every time it's the same way so there is clearly something wrong. He deserves to be eliminated!


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Clark is eliminated


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Clark eliminated now.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

The team competition is gonna be very interesting! Australia are the only ones with two decent rounds, aren't they?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Clark Montgomery eliminated.

obviously horse wasn't happy from the first refusal. 

I thought the Olympics was only a 3*?

and my word, you can tell this Brazilian horse is an ex-racehorse. He's fantastic!


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

Love Summon Up The Blood - and not just because he was trained by Mick Channon not far from me! What a great jumper and lovely attitude, he looks like he's loving it.


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Like this little Brazilian ex racer!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Nice round for Frida Anderson


----------



## j1ffy (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			Clark Montgomery eliminated.

obviously horse wasn't happy from the first refusal. 

I thought the Olympics was only a 3*?

and my word, you can tell this Brazilian horse is an ex-racehorse. He's fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

Olympics is '4* equivalent'.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			Clark Montgomery eliminated.

obviously horse wasn't happy from the first refusal. 

I thought the Olympics was only a 3*?

and my word, you can tell this Brazilian horse is an ex-racehorse. He's fantastic!
		
Click to expand...

4*
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/rio-...ountry-course-tougher-hong-kong-london-583815


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Summon up the blood has a lovely tidy pop on him


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

j1ffy said:



			Olympics is '4* equivalent'.
		
Click to expand...

ahh okay, I thought they had said earlier fences were only 1m20 high at most which I thought was small for 4* events


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

j1ffy said:



			Olympics is '4* equivalent'.
		
Click to expand...

So have all these horses done a 4* to be able to cope with it or have some been chucked in the deep end? 
I thought ours had to get good results at 3* to qualify?


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			ahh okay, I thought they had said earlier fences were only 1m20 high at most which I thought was small for 4* events
		
Click to expand...

It's 4* in the technicality of it


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

He won over £20,000 so not a "failed" racehorse either.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			So have all these horses done a 4* to be able to cope with it or have some been chucked in the deep end? 
I thought ours had to get good results at 3* to qualify?
		
Click to expand...

They don't have to have done a 4*. The only one of our horses that has is Chilli.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Love summon up the blood's name too.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			They don't have to have done a 4*. The only one of our horses that has is Chilli.
		
Click to expand...

Chilli showed his experience and so did Sam 

Doesn't it put the others at a bit of a disadvantage? 

Love the ex racehorse, brilliant round.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

That was expected, swiss rider just ran horse into jump


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Summon Up The Blood has some jump on him!

I thought he was tiring coming into the last water, but he seemed to just fly round.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Wow camilla kruger isn't wasting any time!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Swiss rider has had his 3rd refusal and is eliminated.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			So have all these horses done a 4* to be able to cope with it or have some been chucked in the deep end? 
I thought ours had to get good results at 3* to qualify?
		
Click to expand...

The Olympics for the last few rounds have been a soft 3*, and it seems some team selections were done with this in mind, but this course is more 4*


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

It's def not 4* height, but everything else about it...

Would loved to have seen Tina round this course, can't help but feel it's a waste of her team/champs ability and experience to be in a commentary box.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Chilli showed his experience and so did Sam 

Doesn't it put the others at a bit of a disadvantage? 

Love the ex racehorse, brilliant round.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. Wfp still got penalties


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

I am still not over WFP....just so gutted 

Constantly trying to remind myself how incredible it is that he has made it round safely after his last year


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

equi said:



			Not really. Wfp still got penalties
		
Click to expand...

On flip side if you're managing your horse's career carefully, perhaps showing it it's first taste of 4* technicality at the Olympics which has a different feel to other events (by all accounts) isn't the best plan!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

ScottyJ said:



			The Olympics for the last few rounds have been a soft 3*, and it seems some team selections were done with this in mind, but this course is more 4*
		
Click to expand...


Thank you.



teapot said:



			It's def not 4* height, but everything else about it...

Would loved to have seen Tina round this course, can't help but feel it's a waste of her team/champs ability and experience to be in a commentary box.
		
Click to expand...


Was quite annoyed she was reserve, I love watching her ride




equi said:



			Not really. Wfp still got penalties
		
Click to expand...

Yes but chilli was fluid and it was just an unfortunate mistake but some of the horses looked like they struggled with the course which I thought ment they hadn't had enough experience at a technical 4* or should I go back in my box &#128522;&#129300;


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Lools like equador horse has just said no more


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Lools like equador horse has just said no more
		
Click to expand...

Yep, it wasn't going to go over that for love nor money was it


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I've been really impressed by the 'lesser' riders so far. The Brazilians, the Chilean rider, Camilla Kruger. Yes, time faults aplenty but really nice, thoughtfully ridden, sympathetic rounds.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Lools like equador horse has just said no more
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts too.

glad the rider just retired after the second refusal rather than trying to keep going and either get eliminated or have a fall.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			I've been really impressed by the 'lesser' riders so far. The Brazilians, the Chilean rider, Camilla Kruger. Yes, time faults aplenty but really nice, thoughtfully ridden, sympathetic rounds.
		
Click to expand...

They've ridden it as it's come rather than having a game plan I think


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Retiral? Lol!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

First 3rd rider on course,  eeps


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Third Canadian rider's just started.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Thank you.




Was quite annoyed she was reserve, I love watching her ride




Yes but chilli was fluid and it was just an unfortunate mistake but some of the horses looked like they struggled with the course which I thought ment they hadn't had enough experience at a technical 4* or should I go back in my box &#128522;&#129300;
		
Click to expand...

Yes I suppose I see what you mean


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

Anyone know what time pippa is due? I've a lesson to get to


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2016)

equi said:



			Anyone know what time pippa is due? I've a lesson to get to
		
Click to expand...

About 5:10pm I think.


----------



## silvershadow81 (8 August 2016)

17.05 I think


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

equi said:



			Anyone know what time pippa is due? I've a lesson to get to
		
Click to expand...

Fairly soon. 5.05 or something like that?


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2016)

Oh balls. Went to a meeting, came back and can no longer watch on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223

Anyone else having an issue? Really want to see Pippa's round!


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Oh balls. Went to a meeting, came back and can no longer watch on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223

Anyone else having an issue? Really want to see Pippa's round!
		
Click to expand...

Mine is working ok.


----------



## Equi (8 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			About 5:10pm I think.
		
Click to expand...

 aw I'd be pushing it lol


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Just got in from work and waiting for my sky box to load what channel is it on or is it red button?


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Oh balls. Went to a meeting, came back and can no longer watch on http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/olympics/36654223

Anyone else having an issue? Really want to see Pippa's round!
		
Click to expand...

Mine too!! I want to see Pippa!


----------



## LittleQueenie (8 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Just got in from work and waiting for my sky box to load what channel is it on or is it red button?
		
Click to expand...

I'm on red button!


----------



## silvershadow81 (8 August 2016)

LOVE the grey Canadian pony!


----------



## Olliepop (8 August 2016)

ais it on red button? cant see it there for love nor money,


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

For anyone watching online that can't now access the BBC sport website, go here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...uestrian-eventing-crosscountry#group=p04375l6


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

I'm on red button and haven't had any issues all day but depends on your tv/area


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			For anyone watching online that can't now access the BBC sport website, go here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...uestrian-eventing-crosscountry#group=p04375l6

Click to expand...

Thank you!!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

I don't understand what MT is going on about with the arm of the French rider?


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

The french team are amazing!


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Got it now!


----------



## Mince Pie (8 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Just got in from work and waiting for my sky box to load what channel is it on or is it red button?
		
Click to expand...

sky is 472


----------



## Olliepop (8 August 2016)

im on virgin red button desont show anything under live catch up or coming up. anyone on virgin know where it is?


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			For anyone watching online that can't now access the BBC sport website, go here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...uestrian-eventing-crosscountry#group=p04375l6

Click to expand...

Thank you! Seems to be working again now.


----------



## silvershadow81 (8 August 2016)

such a shame Jonty lost his stirrup in the last water, nice round though


----------



## criso (8 August 2016)

Olliepop said:



			im on virgin red button desont show anything under live catch up or coming up. anyone on virgin know where it is?
		
Click to expand...

571


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Pip up next!!!!!!!


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Go pip!!


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Go Pippa


----------



## ilvpippa (8 August 2016)

Go pippa!


----------



## oldie48 (8 August 2016)

Feeling a bit nervous for Pippa as I saw her come off Billy at Hartpury, he looked very strong. Good luck Pippa!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

I adore Biz's head, come on!


----------



## Sam_J (8 August 2016)

Everything crossed for Pippa!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Just get round... please get round...!!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Come on Pip!!!!!!!  Well saved


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2016)

Come on Pippa! I remember watching her Grand Slam DVD obsessively when I was younger. She's such a stylish talent.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Come on Pippa! I remember watching her Grand Slam DVD obsessively when I was younger. She's such a stylish talent.
		
Click to expand...

I remember playing all her Pippa Funnel games


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

Lovely to see her give him a big pat out of the water


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Genuine Russian horse there


----------



## Sprat (8 August 2016)

God I'm really not keen on the Russian!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Genuine Russian horse there
		
Click to expand...

think the rider has managed to eliminate them both.


----------



## SpringArising (8 August 2016)

Sprat said:



			God I'm really not keen on the Russian!
		
Click to expand...

Bit of an eye sore isn't he!


----------



## kirstyl (8 August 2016)

Me neither.  He looks big for that horse


----------



## PolarSkye (8 August 2016)

Thanks Starky . . . .

P


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Oh nooooooo!!!!


----------



## ecb89 (8 August 2016)

Oh


----------



## shadeofshyness (8 August 2016)

NOOOOOOOOOOO Pippa


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Oh no. Why didn't she circle?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Well this has all gone massively tits up. She could have circled there


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Was going so well


----------



## stencilface (8 August 2016)

Oh dear pippa. 

I live the NZ horse though


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

bad luck Pippa as well


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Nightmare this... think our goose is cooked!


----------



## oldie48 (8 August 2016)

It really doesn't help if she's having to fight him into every fence, such a pity, we are not having a good day!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I shall cheer on the Aussies and the French, in that order, and hope Julia whatshername falls off in amusing fashion.


----------



## SallyBatty (8 August 2016)

I thought Pippa looked exhausted at the end.  Hope she is ok.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Shadowdancing said:



			Nightmare this... think our goose is cooked!
		
Click to expand...

depends on how Kitty King goes. If she stays clear then it's only an added score of 40 penalties overall, if Gemma is the dropped score. It could put GB in the team medals.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

They've said she's not feeling good. Oh no.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

And turns out pippa not feeling well either


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

SallyBatty said:



			I thought Pippa looked exhausted at the end.  Hope she is ok.
		
Click to expand...

commentators has just said she has said she isn't feeling well, but Billy is fine.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Know I'd be nowhere near this level but thought she needed to circle she'd lost all momentum.  That German horse has serious scope though 2 stops still. So could teams with a stop get a medal the impression I'm getting is a lot of teams have at least one? Know there is the discard score.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

SallyBatty said:



			I thought Pippa looked exhausted at the end.  Hope she is ok.
		
Click to expand...

They've just mentioned that on the commentary that Pippa's feeling unwell with the heat - hope she feels better once she's been able to cool down a bit.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Young German rider's having trouble.


----------



## duckling (8 August 2016)

Gutted for team GB  Bet both Pippa and William will be kicking themselves, her for not circling and him for not turning left  
Fingers crossed for Kitty now, must be so tough having that sort of pressure. I'm off to ride in a minute so will miss her round, you lot had better keep me updated!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Clarke's gone really well! Good lad. NZ were really unlucky with Tim tipping up earlier. Hope they finish well.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Is that the german rider elim? So they are down to a 3 man team?


----------



## duckling (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Is that the german rider elim? So they are down to a 3 man team?
		
Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

At least it's not just us having a bad day at the office..... Do hope Pippa is ok, I can't think of anything worse than trying to get round there with all that pressure when you're feeling rotten.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Ingrid's got to get home now too. I remember her flying xc days...


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

That's bad news about Pippa  Hope she's just a bit dehydrated and it's easily sorted.


----------



## duckling (8 August 2016)

Off topic, but why aren't more horses called Veronica?!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

So is that ireland/germany/new zealand Down to a 3 man team so far?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Australia
GB
Brazil
France 

I think are still teams of four


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Oh dear unravelling for this one now too...


----------



## suestowford (8 August 2016)

The little American horse scuttles along but it seems to be effective so far!


----------



## Booboos (8 August 2016)

Just joined the thread but have been watching most of it, why is it such a blood bath of refusals? It doesn't look impressively difficult but everyone seems lacking energy and enthusiasm.


----------



## Booboos (8 August 2016)

What was that??? (Veronica fall)


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Awful fall... poor Veronica!


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Ouch, poor horse.  Sensible of her to just stay down for a moment to catch her breath.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Oh poor Veronica  That straight route is awful.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Poor?Veronica she looks exhausted after that fall


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Not sure how long this Japanese chap is going to be with us, looks a bit wild atm!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

That looked a horrible fall. US down to 3 riders too now. Also I think Canada are - a rider had 3 refusals (someone was asking up thread)


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

This Japanese rider is scaring me!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			Know I'd be nowhere near this level but thought she needed to circle she'd lost all momentum.  That German horse has serious scope. So could teams with a stop get a medal the impression I'm getting is a lot of teams have at least one? Know there is the discard score.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, they could. Depending on the overall score and if the remaining rider is eliminated or not. Germans and NZ have had 1 eliminated, so they have no drop score and I think they've had 1 clear round each and the rest have had penalties. GB have had no clear rounds, but no eliminations. So the lowest score (most likely Gemma) will be dropped for GB, as long as Kitty isn't eliminated or ends up with more penalties than Gemma. 

I think the Aussies have had the most clears/rounds with just time faults so they'll be hard to beat. 

US is now out of contention on the team standings, they've had 1 retired/eliminated and another eliminated.


----------



## concorde (8 August 2016)

This Japanese horse is like a wiggly worm.
Brazilians doing well.


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Why don't the riders ever change their whip to the outside hand for these corners? It's one of the first things anyone ever told me to do, so you can wave it or tap it on the side they're more likely to run out... is it all just too quick?


----------



## cold_feet (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Australia
GB
Brazil
France 

I think are still teams of four
		
Click to expand...

And Italy too?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I really like The Duke of Cavan but crikey, he's strong! Wouldn't fancy riding him!


----------



## MagicMelon (8 August 2016)

I had to go out and missed Pippa Funnell - how did she do?????


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Possible time faults definitely 20 jumping and wasn't too well at the end asthma I think.. she got home though.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			I had to go out and missed Pippa Funnell - how did she do?????
		
Click to expand...

20pens with a refusal at the last water.  Said afterwards she wasn't feeling well and had a touch of asthma.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Blimey that Japanese horse is so honest - he just keeps going - it's as though he's walked the course himself "don't worry Dad, I know where I'm going"....!!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Northern Hare said:



			Blimey that Japanese horse is so honest - he just keeps going - it's as though he's walked the course himself "don't worry Dad, I know where I'm going"....!!
		
Click to expand...

oh, and try and keep up!!!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

MagicMelon said:



			I had to go out and missed Pippa Funnell - how did she do?????
		
Click to expand...

1 refusal at the last water unfortunately 

apparently she finished and wasn't feeling well, think the commentators said something about asthma so I feel for her.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

is this the last rider for Brazil, or do they have another rider? 
I'm fairly sure there's a Brazilian team, unless I'm imagining things.


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Well how wrong was I about the Japanese rider, cracking ride, cracking horse!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			is this the last rider for Brazil, or do they have another rider? 
I'm fairly sure there's a Brazilian team, unless I'm imagining things.
		
Click to expand...

The last Brazilian team rider is last to go out.


----------



## Booboos (8 August 2016)

I thought the Japanese rider rode really well. Well done him!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

It's Marcio Carvalho Jorge


----------



## dollymix (8 August 2016)

I bloody love the Japanese riders horse! Strong but was so honest and wasn't ever going to stop at anything!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Oh heck another one bites the dust! The Belgian now.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

Where'd the karins horse go?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

looks like Karin got stood on, hope they caught the horse ok!


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Gosh they've just shown UK as 3 after the 3rd team rider so far, I didn't expect that at all.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Well done Alex!


----------



## MagicMelon (8 August 2016)

fidleyspromise said:



			20pens with a refusal at the last water.  Said afterwards she wasn't feeling well and had a touch of asthma.
		
Click to expand...

Aww man gutting. Not been a good Team GB day  How disappointing.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			Where'd the karins horse go?
		
Click to expand...

exploring by the look of things


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

Is there anywhere that you can get an update on scores after they have finished ? Its driving me nuts not knowing what is happening !! I have the live feed running in the background but I have to do some work LoL

Scratch that I've lost the live feed now as well *!x**!


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

Have they caught Karin's horse yet!?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Is there anywhere that you can get an update on scores after they have finished ? Its driving me nuts not knowing what is happening !! I have the live feed running in the background but I have to do some work LoL
		
Click to expand...

I think the FEI website have a live scoring update sheet thing?


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Did Ian Stark just say "technical twiddly" or was it "twenty" - I suspect the latter but I do think "technical twiddly" is a great description!


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Is there anywhere that you can get an update on scores after they have finished ? Its driving me nuts not knowing what is happening !! I have the live feed running in the background but I have to do some work LoL
		
Click to expand...

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-individual-cross-country


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Polish horse didn't look right there :/


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

https://www.rio2016.com/en/equestrian-eventing-team-cross-country


----------



## Shadowdancing (8 August 2016)

Individual list shows the start list too.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Final team riders now


----------



## oldie48 (8 August 2016)

Great run by Alex HT, I loved his dressage too!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Rio/FEI page have all the scores so far and overall team scores on a live update
http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Eventing2/live


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

So glad they both got up from that!


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

God, that was horrific, I was just thinking he was going in to that so sensibly too.  Really don't like the number of horse falls we've had today.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)




----------



## Michen (8 August 2016)

Oh no that horse


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Glad to see the polish horse get up looked a broken neck waiting to happen that fall. Ouch. Horse looked very saw.


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

That looked horrible. Horse is limping.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

OMG that was a(nother) horrid fall - I hope the horse is ok.


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Ah looked like he was moving better there hopefully just a bit stiff.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Looked a lot better in the ariel shot


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			So glad they both got up from that!
		
Click to expand...

Made be wince and was worried for a second :/


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

poor horse looked really really sore 

they've shown the overhead photo of them, both seem to be up and walking but horse does look hurt. 

thankfully there've been no course holds up this year after falls. There were quite a few in London.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

I seem to remember London had a quite high fall rate too and lots of holds


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Comment from Wfp: 'It&#8217;s obviously very disappointing," he said. "To be up there and cock it up is a blow. I hope he&#8217;s OK, life goes on. So far Team GB are not doing what we dreamt of.'


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

Yes London only had 1 of the first 4 complete IIRC which was a shocker after everyone said the course photos looked tame!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

The French bloke looks exhausted


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

On a slightly more positive note, Padraig McCarthy who had the horrible fall at the corner earlier has said that Simon Porloe is fine (according to twitter anyway!)


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			On a slightly more positive note, Padraig McCarthy who had the horrible fall at the corner earlier has said that Simon Porloe is fine (according to twitter anyway!)
		
Click to expand...

Great news


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

I so love Shane Rose's horse.


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I think the FEI website have a live scoring update sheet thing?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this. 

Anyone know what has happened to WFP score ? BBC say he is lying 5th but FEI website has him having 20 jumping faults as well as the time faults ?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Stefano was daft there - should have checked with the FJ if he was clear after such a dodgy jump.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Thanks for this. 

Anyone know what has happened to WFP score ? BBC say he is lying 5th but FEI website has him having 20 jumping faults as well as the time faults ?
		
Click to expand...

He crossed his tracks so got 20pens.
Sitting 17th

And Kitty King is now on course


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

He was 5th earlier on but has dropped down now


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

according to FEI website, Ireland have moved ahead to 3rd after 4 riders have gone on 278 with GB on 288.

so if Gemma is the drop score, and Kitty goes clear, GB will have the lead over Ireland. 

although I'm not sure if the FEI one is right? As they say Germany have 107, NZ on 97.30 and US on 50.90


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Aussie bloke seems to have gone a bit wrong there - horse looks tired.


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

fidleyspromise said:



			He crossed his tracks so got 20pens.
Sitting 17th
		
Click to expand...

Aah - makes sense. I watched his round and thought he might have. That is a shame.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			As they say Germany have 107, NZ on 97.30 and US on 50.90
		
Click to expand...

Still have one to go and have one eliminated.


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

Lets GO Kitty!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Come home safe Kitty!


----------



## googol (8 August 2016)

Was the aussie stopped cos his horse looked so tired or cos he was eliminated at the water?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Aussie bloke seems to have gone a bit wrong there - horse looks tired.
		
Click to expand...

he's been eliminated for continuing after that fence I think? 
still won't change the Aussie score though.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Trot up is going to be even more important with three person teams now


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Still have one to go and have one eliminated.
		
Click to expand...

ah right, makes sense!

I was just confused as there were scores for some teams who still had their 4th rider to go up there, and others who didn't.


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

i really feel for the Russian with his flappy boot - most irritating thing ever!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

googol said:



			Was the aussie stopped cos his horse looked so tired or cos he was eliminated at the water?
		
Click to expand...

I assumed it was cos he didn't go between the flags when he finally jumped the c element.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

apparently Kitty has had 1 refusal?

as long as she can get round with just the 1 refusal, I think GB could end up with the bronze depending on how the SJ goes.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Trot up is going to be even more important with three person teams now
		
Click to expand...

Suddenly team gold doesn't seem as far away


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

I feel a bit choked watching Kitty!

The pressure on her shoulders is immense!


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			apparently Kitty has had 1 refusal?

as long as she can get round with just the 1 refusal, I think GB could end up with the bronze depending on how the SJ goes.
		
Click to expand...

Really!? when was that!?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Where?! Haven't seen/heard anything about that so far.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Appaz she's had a stop


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Looks like it was at Fence 17 - it's on the score sheet already.


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Appaz she's had a stop
		
Click to expand...

where are you hearing this?


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

LeannePip said:



			Really!? when was that!?
		
Click to expand...

Whaaaat!? Didn't see it at all!!!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

fence 11B according to the FEI live updates thingy.

it's really handy actually, it tells you who's on the course, who's upcoming, and puts any fences with problems with a wee red thingy

http://rio2016.live.fei.org/Eventing2/live


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

So confused right now


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

Commentary on sky is still saying clear 3 to last?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Not on her score on tv...


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

TV just said she's clear?


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Not on her score on tv...
		
Click to expand...

Yes the commentators don't seem to know about it!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

That's confusing - everywhere is just saying lots of time faults. Equally irritating tbh! I really thought we had a chance of some good, fast clears this year.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			Yes the commentators don't seem to know about it!
		
Click to expand...

Do those time faults add up? She had 52 penalties


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Oh it was at the end. Odd.


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

WHAT IS GOING ON!

What fence was 11b?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

fidleyspromise said:



			TV just said she's clear?
		
Click to expand...

think TV is wrong. I'm not sure the commentators saw the fence she had the refusal at apparently? 

It was fence 11B which is the Pan Am wall/corner fences? don't think we've had any shots of them for a while. 

FEI live updates page seems to be ahead of the TV coverage.


----------



## Andalucian (8 August 2016)

I thought her horse looked lame on left hind when it finished too


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

Come on Ingrid!! Pleeeeease show us how it's done. I can't cope with more of my favourites struggling


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Oh well! 

Fingers crossed for Jonelle and Ingrid. I really like those two and their horses.


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

ScottyJ said:



			Suddenly team gold doesn't seem as far away 

Click to expand...

I know we are lying 4th at moment on 252.1 but NZ are on 97.3 with Jonelle to go and Germany on 107.3 with Ingrid to go, so to be honest unless horses don't make the trot up the chances of us getting a medal are not looking good (and much as I would love to see us win a medal I would hate for it to be that way)

Now lying 5th as Jonelle had 8 time faults and NZ are lying team 2nd

Its a shame as GB riders are normally brill across country and you would have taken bets against all of them coming back with jumping penalties. Good that its not pure dressage though.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh well! 

Fingers crossed for Jonelle and Ingrid. I really like those two and their horses.
		
Click to expand...

I love Ingrid's browband


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			I know we are lying 4th at moment on 252.1 but NZ are on 97.3 with Jonelle to go and Germany on 107.3 with Ingrid to go, so to be honest unless horses don't make the trot up the chances of us getting a medal are not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

NZ and Germany both only have 3 horses, so if 2 horses there don't trot up....is what I was getting at 

I think its NZ that only have 3?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			I know we are lying 4th at moment on 252.1 but NZ are on 97.3 with Jonelle to go and Germany on 107.3 with Ingrid to go, so to be honest unless horses don't make the trot up the chances of us getting a medal are not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, stranger things have happened! 

Not that I'm clinging onto forlorn hopes or anything...


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Ingrid never looks the safest to watch! Wouldn't mind a sit on her horse though! 

The Germans always look smart with their browbands in the team colour.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Ooh Sandra Auffarth has had 20 pens removed from her score! That'll mix up the team scores a bit.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			I know we are lying 4th at moment on 252.1 but NZ are on 97.3 with Jonelle to go and Germany on 107.3 with Ingrid to go, so to be honest unless horses don't make the trot up the chances of us getting a medal are not looking good.
		
Click to expand...

Jonelle's score has seen NZ go into the lead, but it depends on how Ingrid gets round now.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I love Ingrid's browband 

Click to expand...

Yes I noticed it yesterday  It's ace


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Ooh Sandra Auffarth has had 20 pens removed from her score! That'll mix up the team scores a bit.
		
Click to expand...

What did she get them for i was at work?  Guessing crossed tracks in order for it to be able to be removed?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Ingrid has had a refusal!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

She's just jumped a twice!


----------



## TheOldTrout (8 August 2016)

Ingrid's just had a run out!


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

That'll be Germany out then?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Now Ingrid, Ingrid, Ingrid...


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Ludwig's horse is lovely, but it looks like he completely lost control there


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Jeepers, that was well sat.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

I'm going to cry for Ingrid


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Did kitty get given 20pens?


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Do you get eliminated if you leave the start box before they say "go" or just penalties of some sort?


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (8 August 2016)

Wouldn't want to be fence judging!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			What did she get them for i was at work?  Guessing crossed tracks in order for it to be able to be removed?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a bit confused tbh! She defo got 20 at the first water and I *think* she was given another 20 at the last water - it'd make sense if that got removed because it looked dubious to me.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

I'd like this last Brazilian to finds safely, be lovely for them &#128522;


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			That'll be Germany out then?
		
Click to expand...

not sure if they have eliminated her or not! website says she only has 20 penalties.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I don't like watching Philip Dutton


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Ludwig needs a knot in his reins!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Ingrid been eliminated yet?


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Ludwig needs a knot in his reins!
		
Click to expand...

Haha, yes! I noticed that he keeps losing them!?


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Are those brushes in the final water A and B or separately numbered?

If I'm remembering my FJ rule book correctly, you can retake the first element of a combination again if you have a problem at the second part. You'd only get penalties if you have a refusal etc at it.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Ingrid been eliminated yet?
		
Click to expand...

doesn't look like it.

Sweden have pushed GB down into 7th, and Ireland into 8th as well.


----------



## lewis2015 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			doesn't look like it.

Sweden have pushed GB down into 7th, and Ireland into 8th as well.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe she didn't re-jump it!? It's hard because the footage didn't do a replay of it for long enough for see for definite!


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

Hate to say it but if Marcio has a good round then Brazil will push even further down !!

Was he just eliminated at the water ?


----------



## BlairandAzria (8 August 2016)

Another lovely Brazilian horse!


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

I'm just a bit sad we didn't get to see Jock Padget and Lush take on this course - i wonder what they'd have made of it?


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Gosh I hope he's got padded underwear on, that looked painful!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			Maybe she didn't re-jump it!? It's hard because the footage didn't do a replay of it for long enough for see for definite!
		
Click to expand...

She defo rejumped it, I just don't think you get penalised for that unless FEI rules are different to BE.

ETA - Arghhh, I've just seen someone say she jumped the alternative (the other way) and then A? Is that right? I don't remember that happening, just them rejumping the double.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Ouch!


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

I think he got away with that!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Hate to say it but if Marcio has a good round then Brazil will push even further down !!
		
Click to expand...

I think you spoke too soon there, well sat my word.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			She defo rejumped it, I just don't think you get penalised for that unless FEI rules are different to BE.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure omeone else got penalised for it earlier


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

What a horse this one is.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Well done Brazil!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

fidleyspromise said:



			I'm sure omeone else got penalised for it earlier
		
Click to expand...

yeah, I think one of the Italians or Russians was eliminated for it?

this last round is getting a bit scary!


----------



## frostyfingers (8 August 2016)

Such a shame that it was a bad day for the Brits, it will be interesting to see how many horses are presented tomorrow.  I suspect a fair few will be pretty sore.


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

does anyone have any news on the Polish horse?


----------



## LeannePip (8 August 2016)

frostyfingers said:



			Such a shame that it was a bad day for the Brits, it will be interesting to see how many horses are presented tomorrow.  I suspect a fair few will be pretty sore.
		
Click to expand...

agree - even a lot of the ones who made it home, didn't do so cleanly - the ground looked pretty unforgiving too


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

Not convinced that Marcio jumped that hanging log coming out of the water - his front end just about got over but his back end came round the side !!


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

so it's just come up on screen to say the last Brazilian rider was eliminated? Also says the same on the FEI website.

confused now, I thought he had jumped them all?


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

Going to take a while for my heart rate to go down! 

What time is the SJ on tomorrow?


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Not convinced that Marcio jumped that hanging log coming out of the water - his front end just about got over but his back end came round the side !!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think the back end mattered, same thing happened to Phillip Dutton at once fence but because the shoulders were in it was okay.


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			Not convinced that Marcio jumped that hanging log coming out of the water - his front end just about got over but his back end came round the side !!
		
Click to expand...

From what I can gather, as long as the neck and shoulders go between the flags, then they're considered to clear it?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Ground jury have a busy evening ahead


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

fidleyspromise said:



			From what I can gather, as long as the neck and shoulders go between the flags, then they're considered to clear it?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, the rules don't care about the back end!


----------



## Lizzie66 (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			so it's just come up on screen to say the last Brazilian rider was eliminated? Also says the same on the FEI website.

confused now, I thought he had jumped them all?
		
Click to expand...

He had a couple of iffy ones - the hanging log out of the water and also at the next water the last skinny was close as to whether he was the right side of the flags


----------



## typekitty (8 August 2016)

Did Mike Tucker just say USSR instead of Russia?


----------



## fidleyspromise (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Yup, the rules don't care about the back end!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

Teapot - I agree.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (8 August 2016)

typekitty said:



			Did Mike Tucker just say USSR instead of Russia?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I think he did :eek3:


----------



## sasquatch (8 August 2016)

Lizzie66 said:



			He had a couple of iffy ones - the hanging log out of the water and also at the next water the last skinny was close as to whether he was the right side of the flags
		
Click to expand...

I thought he managed to get away with them? Looked as though the front end stayed in so he should have been ok, but sure that's what the ground jury and replays are for!

I'm going to try and rewatch Ingrid when it's on iPlayer, so I may try and rewatch that one too.

on another note, do you think any of the riding today was truly awful and/or yellow card worthy? seeing some things on twitter to say some riders were atrocious but I'm not sure I agree.


----------



## Sam_J (8 August 2016)

I'm very confused.  How did Kitty King get so many time faults?  I thought she rode a brilliant round.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 August 2016)

Well that just goes to show how you can be up one week and down the next with horses.  

Watched it with a sinking heart. Really disappointed for William, I wanted him to do well after his terrible accident.  Sad for all connections of the British team.  

I have to say I didn't think Kitty rode that slowly either.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Sam_J said:



			I'm very confused.  How did Kitty King get so many time faults?  I thought she rode a brilliant round.
		
Click to expand...

She had a stop hence 20 pens and 30 of time


----------



## Sam_J (8 August 2016)

Oh, what a shame!  It didn't show her having any refusals on the BBC coverage   Still think she rode a very sensible round.


----------



## ossy (8 August 2016)

I know the xc has caused problems for many good riders but I'm really disappointed that not one British rider managed a clear round either inside or outside the time today.


----------



## lannerch (8 August 2016)

Sad to say in terms of quality at the moment we are not the eventing nation we used to be.


----------



## ScottyJ (8 August 2016)

ossy said:



			I know the xc has caused problems for many good riders but I'm really disappointed that not one British rider managed a clear round either inside or outside the time today.
		
Click to expand...

This.

I've felt like the British team have stagnated in the last couple years, hopefully this might be a kick up the bum to try and sort things out. It's felt like we've relied on WFP and his massive string of horses in every championship recently. We used to be a power house in the 2000s, and I don't think we've shown that form since 2010 WEGs.

(Don't shoot me)


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Shake up is coming as this is Yogi's last championship. So next Euros, WEG and Olympics will be under a new performance manager. I'd love to know to what the selectors are thinking right about now as ultimately they play a big part in this too, and when your sport is funded in part off the back of Olympic results...


----------



## ossy (8 August 2016)

ScottyJ said:



			This.

I've felt like the British team have stagnated in the last couple years, hopefully this might be a kick up the bum to try and sort things out. It's felt like we've relied on WFP and his massive string of horses in every championship recently. We used to be a power house in the 2000s, and I don't think we've shown that form since 2010 WEGs.

(Don't shoot me)
		
Click to expand...

Totally wfp on top form would have gone left and not had 20 pens but I am pleased to see him back as there was a time I really didn't think he would.  Can't really complain too much about pippa she's out shone some that were picked over her to start with.  And shoot me down but I really think high kingdom would have managed that xc today &#128563;


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 August 2016)

Kitty got the 20 pens at fence 11 according to BE page.


----------



## Rmarshmallow (8 August 2016)

I has planned to record the XC on my virgin box, however i have now learnt that they changed the channel at the last minute! Sooooooooooo p****ed off! Does anyone know where I can catch up on the coverage?  I can not see anything on the red button or BBC sport website!  I can't believe they have done that! I was looking forward to watching it all day and in the search to try and find it to watch I pretty much know all of the results anyway! It's just outrageous.


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

sasquatch said:



			I thought he managed to get away with them? Looked as though the front end stayed in so he should have been ok, but sure that's what the ground jury and replays are for!

I'm going to try and rewatch Ingrid when it's on iPlayer, so I may try and rewatch that one too.

on another note, do you think any of the riding today was truly awful and/or yellow card worthy? seeing some things on twitter to say some riders were atrocious but I'm not sure I agree.
		
Click to expand...

No-one particularly stood out as warranting it to me. I didn't like Shane Rose's riding at the last water when his horse was clearly tired but he was lovely round the rest of it.


----------



## criso (8 August 2016)

Rmarshmallow said:



			I has planned to record the XC on my virgin box, however i have now learnt that they changed the channel at the last minute! Sooooooooooo p****ed off! Does anyone know where I can catch up on the coverage?  I can not see anything on the red button or BBC sport website!  I can't believe they have done that! I was looking forward to watching it all day and in the search to try and find it to watch I pretty much know all of the results anyway! It's just outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

I sat through 10 minutes of rowing until saw on here that it had started.  I flicked through to find it.  The programme guide on the actual box listed it incorrectly and Equestrian was on the one that said rowing.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

ossy said:



			Totally wfp on top form would have gone left and not had 20 pens but I am pleased to see him back as there was a time I really didn't think he would.  Can't really complain too much about pippa she's out shone some that were picked over her to start with.  And shoot me down but I really think high kingdom would have managed that xc today &#55357;&#56883;
		
Click to expand...

I'm not going to shoot you down because I am a big fan of Zara Tindall and High Kingdom and think she would have been a worthy addition to the team - alongside Tina Cook.  

I appreciate that hindsight is a wonderful thing, but I have heard it said, and read it on here, that Rio eventing was going to be "a dressage competition".  With a few exceptions at the top end of the leader board I really don't think that has proven to be the case. Zara and Tina have a depth of championship experience that I personally believe would have been put to very good use today.


----------



## lannerch (8 August 2016)

Rmarshmallow said:



			I has planned to record the XC on my virgin box, however i have now learnt that they changed the channel at the last minute! Sooooooooooo p****ed off! Does anyone know where I can catch up on the coverage?  I can not see anything on the red button or BBC sport website!  I can't believe they have done that! I was looking forward to watching it all day and in the search to try and find it to watch I pretty much know all of the results anyway! It's just outrageous.
		
Click to expand...

Me too , this time with sky am gutted puts it mildly


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Oh hands up here, I was one of the ones saying we needed horses capable of 30s/low 40s dressage to be in with a shout. But I still stand by that - that's where the leaders are, and that's modern competition for you. I don't think anyone who was arguing that point of view thought that we didn't need strong jumping performances too. As it turned out, we didn't deliver that today.

Tina Cook's horse is no more experienced than Pippa's, Zara is unlikely to have done a good dressage and been quick across country. On form, Quicklook and Ceylor LAN were better choices. It didn't happen for us. Sometimes competitions go that way. There were a lot of people having problems today that you wouldn't have predicted beforehand. 

Me, I'm not quibbling with the selectors. I don't think we've got a lot of really top 4* horses to pick from and we've been unlucky this time round.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

We have some really great up and coming combinations, I think we took a risk in picking slightly less experienced horses we thought would be strong in dressage and today it didn't pay off. A lot of other countries that are usually slightly behind us on the leaderboard didn't have that dilemma and so when the course was a bit tougher than expected weren't hit quite as hard.

Pippa and William both had very unlucky mistakes. I'm assuming Kitty's stop was unlucky too because Ceylor LAN looked great from everything we saw of him. Gemma's horse was green which was the risk we took picking one of her less experienced horses...

Just wasn't our day.


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

lannerch said:



			Me too , this time with sky am gutted puts it mildly
		
Click to expand...

It looks like it's on iplayer: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07nn2tk/olympics-day-3-bbc-one-13451800


----------



## Kadastorm (8 August 2016)

I have to agree that we relied too heavily on WFP and I was shocked to see Gemma, Izzy and Kitty picked (glad Pippa was called up and although it was a silly mistake today, the rest of the ride was fab). I know we need fresh people and those guys have had some great results but I can't help but think that Tina Cook and Zara Phillips would have been great additions, Zara and High Kingdom can pull things out the bag under pressure. 

Anyway, it is a shame but a learning curve and it's not over yet. Very pleased for the Aussies and French teams who have done very well. Didn't get to watch all of it as was watching on my phone whilst fishing with my dad! Now waiting for it to pop up on catch up so I can watch in full!


----------



## Northern Hare (8 August 2016)

Kadastorm said:



			I have to agree that we relied too heavily on WFP and I was shocked to see Gemma, Izzy and Kitty picked (glad Pippa was called up and although it was a silly mistake today, the rest of the ride was fab). I know we need fresh people and those guys have had some great results but I can't help but think that Tina Cook and Zara Phillips would have been great additions, Zara and High Kingdom can pull things out the bag under pressure. 

Anyway, it is a shame but a learning curve and it's not over yet. Very pleased for the Aussies and French teams who have done very well. Didn't get to watch all of it as was watching on my phone whilst fishing with my dad! Now waiting for it to pop up on catch up so I can watch in full!
		
Click to expand...

Try iplayer: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07nn2tk/olympics-day-3-bbc-one-13451800


----------



## sywell (8 August 2016)

I thought we took the wrong type of horse to Athens and have we taken the right type since. chilli morning is a Brandenburg.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Oh hands up here, I was one of the ones saying we needed horses capable of 30s/low 40s dressage to be in with a shout. But I still stand by that - that's where the leaders are, and that's modern competition for you. I don't think anyone who was arguing that point of view thought that we didn't need strong jumping performances too. As it turned out, we didn't deliver that today.

Tina Cook's horse is no more experienced than Pippa's, Zara is unlikely to have done a good dressage and been quick across country. On form, Quicklook and Ceylor LAN were better choices. It didn't happen for us. Sometimes competitions go that way. There were a lot of people having problems today that you wouldn't have predicted beforehand. 

Me, I'm not quibbling with the selectors. I don't think we've got a lot of really top 4* horses to pick from and we've been unlucky this time round.
		
Click to expand...

Biz wasn't Pippa's first choice. Had she not had the crunching fall on Sandman, he would have been the first choice, and she was reserve remember. Tina's reserve horse choice hasn't been 4* BUT it's not solely about the horse, Tina is a championships/team rider, it's where she seems to perform at her best and that's something that should have been considered. If Izzy T had remained on the team, it would have been Wfp and three people at their first Olympics, which by all accounts have a very different feel to a Euros or a Worlds. 

The course caused trouble for everyone there's no denying that, but I'm not sure Rio has been what was maybe slightly naively expected or assumed, and that's something you have to plan for.


----------



## lannerch (8 August 2016)

Rmarshmallow said:



			I has planned to record the XC on my virgin box, however i have now learnt that they changed the channel at the last minute! Sooooooooooo p****ed off! Does anyone know where I can catch up on the coverage?  I can not see anything on the red button or BBC sport website!  I can't believe they have done that! I was looking forward to watching it all day and in the search to try and find it to watch I pretty much know all of the results anyway! It's just outrageous.
		
Click to expand...




Northern Hare said:



			It looks like it's on iplayer: 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b07nn2tk/olympics-day-3-bbc-one-13451800

Click to expand...

Thankyou thankyou thankyou


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

I get what everyone else is saying but really, when you take out all the injured horses, what were the other options? If Tina was such a strong choice then she wouldn't have been second reserve, she'd have been straight in the team. The only other one I can really see is High Kingdom and Zara and I'm going to have to disagree with you all about them - I don't think they'd have made that much difference. Kitty and Gemma were both in amazing form going into this and surprise, surprise, it's only when they have a minor slip up that they suddenly become partnerships that shouldn't have been chosen. If you go back to that squad selection thread, it was WFP that people were saying shouldn't have been there! 

We were unlucky on the day but regardless of that, there really weren't a lot of other choices.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

I'm a huge fan of Zara but she hasn't had good form recently, it would have been a travesty if she'd been picked.

With the benefit of hindsight, Arctic Soul might have been a better choice for Gemma, his dressage scores aren't top class but they'd have been good enough for the competition it turned out to be. But noone was suggesting that beforehand..


----------



## Honey08 (8 August 2016)

Well that was an eventful afternoon!  I had a few friends round for lunch and to watch.  Very dramatic competition.  A bit disappointing, but it wasn't the easy ride for any team really, was it.  I thought the Germans would cruise this Olympics, but it's not gone that way for them either.

I thought it was such a shame for WFP.  He'd ridden so well for all the rest.  It reminded me slightly of him missing the fence at Burghley last year, which was pre accident.  Pippa, what a disaster that she chose not to circle.  Again she'd ridden him so well.  He'd looked very strong and she'd coped wonderfully.  I wondered if he was just feeling so strong and brave so she decided to kick rather than circle as she was struggling herself?  Biz will have a good future.  So will Kitt's horse, he was lovely to watch and she should be proud of how far they've come. Gemma, well I have to say that her horse just hasn't looked a 4* horse and I wished she was on Arctic Soul.  She rode her really well, the mare really wasn't up for it today.  We aren't going to go home with medals, but we got all our riders safely round, and we have e perience under our belts for the inexperienced team members.

I did find myself thinking that that course would have suited Andrew Nicholson or Oli!


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			I'm a huge fan of Zara but she hasn't had good form recently, it would have been a travesty if she'd been picked.

With the benefit of hindsight, Arctic Soul might have been a better choice for Gemma, his dressage scores aren't top class but they'd have been good enough for the competition it turned out to be. But noone was suggesting that beforehand..
		
Click to expand...

He's injured as well! Everyone was saying beforehand it wasn't a cross-country to suit him though.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

They are on incredible form on two young horses who can score decent dressage marks - it's why they were chosen, but I know a a few people who thought they'd be chosen on that form but weren't convinced it would continue into Rio. 

I was surprised at the team when it was first announced, I still am surprised. Billy the Red's results are very similar to Billy the Biz's actually, yet wasn't chosen because apparently he might not cope with the atmosphere rather than anything else, or that's what Tina implies http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/olympics/36714889 

This is an interesting read with nations side by side http://eventingnation.com/by-the-numbers-which-teams-will-win-medals-in-rio/

Sadly it hasn't paid off and we seem to have lost the ability to win medals consistently. That said we got four home which is something in itself.


----------



## Jo_x (8 August 2016)

teapot that eventingnation article is fascinating, thanks!


----------



## stencilface (8 August 2016)

I maintain that Nic Wilson would have been a good choice, as she can generally get a good ride xc. However, fingers crossed the rest act as eventers tomorrow and our guys make like show jumpers and leave the fences up 

Looking forward to th showjumping and dressage now.


----------



## Kadastorm (8 August 2016)

I can see arguments from both sides, Gemma, Kitty and Izzy have been great and for them to get there is an amazing achievement, I am no great rider myself so I do respect them, Quicklook did look strong, haven't seen Kitty's round. And Thankyou NorthernHare, will go on laptop and have a look. Got IPlayer on NowTV but it keeps saying 'error' grrr.


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Thoroughly recommend listening to this too, the questions Chappers asked, and Tina's insight is fantastic http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07mwln2


----------



## chestnut cob (8 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Thoroughly recommend listening to this too, the questions Chappers asked, and Tina's insight is fantastic http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b07mwln2

Click to expand...

Do you know whereabouts in the programme it is?  I can't bear listening to 3 odd hours of Chappers just to hear 1 min of Tina Cook!


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

chestnut cob said:



			Do you know whereabouts in the programme it is?  I can't bear listening to 3 odd hours of Chappers just to hear 1 min of Tina Cook!
		
Click to expand...

Oh there's loads of it and it's Chappers and Tina - he's surprisingly good with the eventing stuff. I'll try and go through and find the times.


----------



## only_me (8 August 2016)

To be fair - the horses picked for the GB team performed as good as or better than the majority of the horses competing. 
I felt a lot of horses were lacking their usual spark (humidity?) and maybe because of the initial riders having such disasters the rest of the riders were riding more cautiously and perhaps not as attacking as they normally are, which may have confused the horses. 

I will admit freely that my favorite round of the day was from the *edited* the Chilean rider on Franco - he may have been slow, took longer routes, but he and his horse made it all look effortless and as if they were Simply at a normal ode. He never hassled the horse, they jumped each fence as it came and I'm quite envious, as they appeared to have a great time  

I'm also impressed by the course builder, he made a course where the fences were not actually the problem for the horses but instead created problems mainly through rider error! The falls were caused by big rider mistakes putting their horses into positions that they couldn't get out of. I don't think there was a pin break at all today? 

Eventing should never be a dressage comp


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

only_me said:



			I will admit freely that my favorite round of the day was from the Brazilian rider on Franco - he may have been slow, took longer routes, but he and his horse made it all look effortless and as if they were Simply at a normal ode. He never hassled the horse, they jumped each fence as it came and I'm quite envious, as they appeared to have a great time 

Click to expand...

Ranco was Chilian - agreed though, super round!


----------



## Violet (8 August 2016)

Why wasn't Ingrid Klimke elimimated at the last water?
She jumped A again, Linda Algotsson who did the same got eliminated. Or is there another reason for LA's elimination?


----------



## teapot (8 August 2016)

Violet said:



			Why wasn't Ingrid Klimke elimimated at the last water?
She jumped A again, Linda Algotsson who did the same got eliminated. Or is there another reason for LA's elimination?
		
Click to expand...

Turns out Ingrid re-jumped it correctly


----------



## Slightlyconfused (8 August 2016)

Jo_x said:



			I'm a huge fan of Zara but she hasn't had good form recently, it would have been a travesty if she'd been picked.

With the benefit of hindsight, Arctic Soul might have been a better choice for Gemma, his dressage scores aren't top class but they'd have been good enough for the competition it turned out to be. But noone was suggesting that beforehand..
		
Click to expand...

Funny you say that I said to my mum I was disappointed Artic Soul wasn't selected to go to rio as I thought they were a great combination and did amazing at badminton


----------



## Lexi_ (8 August 2016)

Wouldn't have mattered if he had been selected - he's injured!


----------



## sasquatch (9 August 2016)

I felt that Pippa's refusal was a bit more easily explained when it came to light she was having problems with asthma after she finished. If she was tiring and could feel herself losing her breath, I can imagine her riding and decisions wouldn't have been as calm and collected as normal.

given the horses and riders available, who else would you have brought? there's lots of names who could have gone, but it's also hard to say given who's available. 

GB definitely didn't do badly, all 4 got home without any big slips, near falls or really scary moments. Considering that the top 3 teams all had one rider who didn't complete it's not a bad achievement. What is shocking is that not a single GB rider managed to make it into the top 20.

I can't really comment on Ireland as we just had a bad day, but we've had worse. Glad that our faller is fine. 

Still can't find any news on the Polish horse, but hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Mariposa (9 August 2016)

Just read the last 15 pages of this, it was almost as entertaining as watching it live yesterday ( missed most of it because of work!) - this was a good alternative! Thank you!


----------



## Mooseontheloose (9 August 2016)

I don't know whether the horse type had much effect, after all Santano's warmblood and seemed to cope with the undulations and difficulty.


----------



## oldie48 (9 August 2016)

Although GB had a very disappointing day, I thought the course designer had done an excellent job in making a course that all the competitors could have got round if they had made good riding decisions but was tricky enough to test the best. Not an easy job and good to see it wasn't a dressage comp. I didn't like the 2 brushes as the line seemed very awkward but most took the long route by choice or not! I think it would have been known that the course would be fairly twisty and undulating as the venue would have been known a long time ago and I guess horses were chosen on that basis. I was very sad to see WFP have 20 pen, his riding, as ever, looked exemplary. Actually there were relatively few horse falls including 2, I think, on the flat which shouldn't have happened and a few riders eliminated for course errors, some lessons to be learned there! I watched most of it at my laptop, thank goodness for my back friend or I'd have had backache today!


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

Does anyone know when the trot up is?


----------



## tiga71 (9 August 2016)

12.30 i think


----------



## Chloe..x (9 August 2016)

tiga71 said:



			12.30 i think
		
Click to expand...

Could get interesting!


----------



## Aperchristmastree (9 August 2016)

I did question the selection before Rio - taking three non 4* horses was always going to be a big risk and despite their reasonable dressage tests (and reasonable is admittedly pretty good by British standards, we have many fabulous eventing combinations who just aren't up to the dressage element) the gamble has not paid off. Quicklook was far, far too green to be taking on such a course and while Gemma did keep her head, her riding did not always help the horse out. Inexperience did show there. I was gutted by WFP's 20 pen - Chilli Morning was looking so classy and WFP was riding beautifully. 

It was a very tough Olympic xc course with a lot of big questions. It really tested riding ability and with a technical course like this, you do need a horse that can help the rider out, not one that will say no if the line isn't perfect. I was happy to see such a challenging course, but of course we are all gutted that it got the best of our riders.

Saying all that, I do agree that we don't have many other options for selection at the moment. We do need to have all team members capable of getting a decent dressage score - some of our best xc combinations cannot do that. A tricky choice for selectors, and I hope we will see some really proactive decision-making in the coming years.


----------



## Northern Hare (9 August 2016)

Does anyone have a copy of the start-list for the Eventing Team SJ this afternoon - I can't see it on the RIO website - perhaps they don't release it until after the vets check?


----------



## Biska (9 August 2016)

teapot said:



			Turns out Ingrid re-jumped it correctly
		
Click to expand...

Linda Algotsson is now showing as NOT eliminated
48	SWE	ALGOTSSON Linda	FAIRNET	160.50	

I would be interested to know the details of the re-jump a fence rule....can any one out there explain it? Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.


----------



## Mince Pie (9 August 2016)

apercrumbie said:



			We do need to have all team members capable of getting a decent dressage score - some of our best xc combinations cannot do that.
		
Click to expand...

But then yesterday proved emphatically that a good dressage score is not the be all and end all, a 50 test and XC clear would still leave a rider in contention.


----------



## Mince Pie (9 August 2016)

Biska said:



			Linda Algotsson is now showing as NOT eliminated
48	SWE	ALGOTSSON Linda	FAIRNET	160.50	

I would be interested to know the details of the re-jump a fence rule....can any one out there explain it? Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.
		
Click to expand...

From what I saw the flags on the left hand side of the A element were backwards so looked as if it was supposed to be jumped heading away from the frog.


----------



## Annagain (9 August 2016)

I've read Team GB all got through the trot up but any news on the other competitors? Can't find anything on net.


----------



## Aperchristmastree (9 August 2016)

Mince Pie said:



			But then yesterday proved emphatically that a good dressage score is not the be all and end all, a 50 test and XC clear would still leave a rider in contention.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, and I hope we never pick such inexperienced xc combinations again, but I think this does show that at the moment we cannot be truly competitive. To be able to win, you do need a very good dressage test, unless by some miracle all of the other top runners have awful xc/sj rounds. So either we have mediocre dressage tests with few jumping penalties, or we have good dressage tests with mediocre jumping rounds. Either way, we are not going to win.


----------



## Lexi_ (9 August 2016)

Biska said:



			Linda Algotsson is now showing as NOT eliminated
48	SWE	ALGOTSSON Linda	FAIRNET	160.50	

I would be interested to know the details of the re-jump a fence rule....can any one out there explain it? Sorry if I missed this earlier in the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Ok so this is just from BE level and I haven't consulted the rule book that recently... I assume FEI is the same...

If you have a refusal at a B or C element of a combination fence, you can basically do what you want on representing to the fence - it doesn't matter about circling/crossing tracks because you've already had the fault and the penalties. So, if for example if you run out at 22b, you can just rejump the B fence again OR you can rejump A and B. The latter is riskier cos if you have a problem at A on your second attempt, you still get penalties for it. 

It makes sense if you imagine a step up as A and bounce or single stride to a rail as B - it's going to be nearly impossible to retake B by itself safely so the rules have to allow you to retry both elements. 

If the fences are separately numbered (ie if those brush fences in the water had been 22 and 23) then you are eliminated if you rejump the first one when representing at the second because you'd have jumped it twice and you can't do that with individually numbered fences.

Does that make any more sense? I think the commentators got a bit confused yesterday - rejumping A isn't an automatic elimination like they were suggesting it was!


----------



## Aperchristmastree (9 August 2016)

Lexi_ said:



			Ok so this is just from BE level and I haven't consulted the rule book that recently... I assume FEI is the same...

If you have a refusal at a B or C element of a combination fence, you can basically do what you want on representing to the fence - it doesn't matter about circling/crossing tracks because you've already had the fault and the penalties. So, if for example if you run out at 22b, you can just rejump the B fence again OR you can rejump A and B. The latter is riskier cos if you have a problem at A on your second attempt, you still get penalties for it. 

It makes sense if you imagine a step up as A and bounce or single stride to a rail as B - it's going to be nearly impossible to retake B by itself safely so the rules have to allow you to retry both elements. 

If the fences are separately numbered (ie if those brush fences in the water had been 22 and 23) then you are eliminated if you rejump the first one when representing at the second because you'd have jumped it twice and you can't do that with individually numbered fences.

Does that make any more sense? I think the commentators got a bit confused yesterday - rejumping A isn't an automatic elimination like they were suggesting it was!
		
Click to expand...

This is also my interpretation.


----------

